# Reassuring article



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I really liked the spirit of this article. Enjoy!

What Guys Notice - What Guys Think About Women
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Seems right to me. 

Guess the ladies are all thinking about their flaws .


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks @jld 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

MrsAldi said:


> Thanks @jld


My pleasure, Mrs. Aldi. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Although I personally do agree with the article, I am sure there are others for better or worse who would notice those things. It is really no difference for men. For example, there are plenty of men who are self conscious about their hairline, and would rather cover it up with a hat b/c they assume women are looking at them and laughing/judging. Are there women who are judging this, no doubt. Many though could probably care less.

The key, get to the point where you can just be yourself b/c you don't give a $hit what others may think of you or your appearance.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> The key, get to the point where you can just be yourself b/c you don't give a $hit what others may think of you or your appearance.


Totally agree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Although I personally do agree with the article, I am sure there are others for better or worse who would notice those things. It is really no difference for men. For example, there are plenty of men who are self conscious about their hairline, and would rather cover it up with a hat b/c they assume women are looking at them and laughing/judging. Are there women who are judging this, no doubt. Many though could probably care less.
> 
> The key, get to the point where you can just be yourself b/c you don't give a $hit what others may think of you or your appearance.


I do think women tend to be overly critical about their flaws. I agree, be happy with yourself and nobody's opinion can bring you down. Find a man who loves you and none of those things matter. Some things you may consider a flaw could really be endearing.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Acoa said:


> I do think women tend to be overly critical about their flaws. I agree, be happy with yourself and nobody's opinion can bring you down. Find a man who loves you and none of those things matter. Some things you may consider a flaw could really be endearing.


Our flaws help define who we are. As well, let's say I had the perfect/flawless body (of course everyone will have a different definition of this), that would probably make my W more self conscious about her own looks, and actually be a big negative (not that you should become a big turd to make your SO feel better about themselves lol).


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

EllisRedding said:


> Our flaws help define who we are. As well, let's say I had the perfect/flawless body (of course everyone will have a different definition of this), that would probably make my W more self conscious about her own looks, and actually be a big negative (not that you should become a big turd to make your SO feel better about themselves lol).


I've definitely thought of it THIS WAY.. though I admittedly like the appearance of "youth".. I hate getting older.. seeing the lines on our faces.. all that.. anything to keep us looking younger...all for it...minus extra measures that are costly.. 

I've never been attracted to bald men.. or grey hair.. I'm just being honest.. had a talk with a lady at work the other day...we're talking about hair styles...etc... she told me I should just go Gray, cut my hair short.....how her husband doesn't mind.... 

I'm thinking.. " ... I would NEVER do that [email protected]#" and Yeah.. my husband wouldn't find me as attractive if I did.. I told her I'll color my hair till I am senile , like my grandmother did...

I wanted to get a tummy tuck at one point.. but my husband forbade that , he put his foot down... any risk to my life is not worth it.. not even a .1% ... I dearly love his attitude.. in reality.. the extra skin there (after 6 c-sections) bothers me far more than he even notices.. which I am thankful for...

I've never had braces... always wished I did.. . he tells me my teeth give me "character"...he's being nice.. he's never had them either.. so this helps..


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I've definitely thought of it THIS WAY.. though I admittedly like the appearance of "youth".. I hate getting older.. seeing the lines on our faces.. all that.. anything to keep us looking younger...all for it...minus extra measures that are costly..
> 
> I've never been attracted to bald men.. or grey hair.. I'm just being honest.. had a talk with a lady at work the other day...we're talking about hair styles...etc... she told me I should just go Gray, cut my hair short.....how her husband doesn't mind....
> 
> ...


Agreed, we can accept our flaws, but doesn't mean we can't takes steps within reason to work on or minimize. 

Sometimes as well, each person can use their flaws to help motivate each other in a positive way

Same as you, I have never been attracted to bald or greying men :grin2:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

EllisRedding said:


> Same as you, I have never been attracted to bald or greying men :grin2:


 Be honest now.. would you be attracted *to women* who let their hair go Grey ? (always confused on how to spell this word)..

My husband also feels women look better with longer hair.. that's his preference..I suppose once I hit 60 plus.. I'll have to settle with looking more like a common Grandmother.. but I'm not in any rush.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i'm not sure if it's so much that men don't notice, so much as they don't really care.

personally i like 'imperfections' here and there.

take cellulite (the article mentions). i actually think a bit of cellulite around the thighs is kind of sexy.

or saggy breasts. a fair bit of sag to me is much nicer that 'torpedoes' that stick straight out. not natural.

in other words, a 'mom bod' to me is often more sexy than what the magazines, movies and tv promotes. that's the honest truth.
as long as the face is pretty and the imperfections aren't extreme, that's the way to go.

now i can't speak for men, but another factor might be that lot's of men realize that they too have imperfections, so how can they be obsessed with 'perfect'?

in the end, it may be like a classic 1969 chevy camaro in good condition but un-restored.
i think a lot of guys would salivate and drool over the chevy camaro in it's pristine glory and overlook the faded paint.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Be honest now.. would you be attracted *to women* who let their hair go Grey ? (always confused on how to spell this word)..
> 
> My husband also feels women look better with longer hair.. that's his preference..I suppose once I hit 60 plus.. I'll have to settle with looking more like a common Grandmother.. but I'm not in any rush.


Hmmm .. it depends. At this point in my life (given my age) I would assume a woman with all grey hair would be much older, so in general I wouldn't have much interest (grey hair or not, I just don't find myself attracted to older women, but that is also based on the sample size of people I see on a daily basis). My W does have a few greys scattered around which drives her nuts, but unless you look real close you wouldn't even notice them (and of course they disappear when she gets her hair colored). Now of course down the road as I get older odds are my view on this will change, but ask me again in 10-20+ years 

Similar to your H, I do prefer longer hair on women. My W's hair is on the shorter side (maybe just under shoulder length), would love to see her grow it out longer, but I do understand that is gets that much more unmanageable for her the longer it gets



> Grey and gray are both accepted in the English language. They refer to a color of a neutral tone between black and white, and can also be used metaphorically to convey gloom and dullness. However, gray is the more popular spelling in the US, while grey reigns supreme in the UK


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

jorgegene said:


> now i can't speak for men, but another factor might be that lot's of men realize that they too have imperfections, so how can they be obsessed with 'perfect'?


Even better, now with social media and keyboard warriors, you can body shame whomever you want when you probably shouldn't be talking


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

@EllisRedding ... I would be awfully gray at my age if I didn't dye my hair.. I found my 1st grey in my teens..







I want to look sexy / desirable to my husband or that will take a hit on the sex life.. not a good thing [email protected]#.. that's just how I feel.. a little more extra work on the hair, how we dress, all worth it.. 

I seem to care MORE about this as I get older.. in our youth.. we just take it all for granted... I guess cause I know it's all slowly going to pot and I don't like it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> @EllisRedding ... I would be awfully gray at my age if I didn't dye my hair.. I found my 1st grey in my teens..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. As far as I know, I have one solo grey hair in my head (since I have dark hair it would be very obvious). However, my beard is littered with grey hairs, it really makes no sense at all 

Funny enough, my W and I were talking about this exact topic a few days ago, and gave each other a high 5 that neither us had any grey pubes lol


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> lol. As far as I know, I have one solo grey hair in my head (since I have dark hair it would be very obvious). However, my beard is littered with grey hairs, it really makes no sense at all
> 
> Funny enough, my W and I were talking about this exact topic a few days ago, and gave each other a high 5 that neither us had any grey pubes lol


Ha ha ha, this cracked me up. My current guy--who I think is a keeper--definitely has the silver fox thing going on, which I find mad sexy. He has some grey chest hair, which is cool with me, too. And then the other day, he noticed--and felt the need to not only point it out to me, but insisted that I get a close up look--that he was getting a few greys down under. He seemed a little freaked out by it, but it didn't phase me at all.

That's what I say now. But I'm also 10 yrs younger than him, and I've never had a grey hair. When I start finding them on myself, my tune might change.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I like the salt and pepper/bald/receding hairline look. To me it seems distinguished.

Things that make a man seem older and wiser are attractive to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

jld said:


> I like the salt and pepper/bald/receding hairline look. To me it seems distinguished.
> 
> Things that make a man seem older and wiser are attractive to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


One of three... Oh well. 










I don't smoke of course and generally don't let my hair get this long but on occasion it's pretty, ehem, distinguished looking


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> Ha ha ha, this cracked me up. My current guy--who I think is a keeper--definitely has the silver fox thing going on, which I find mad sexy. He has some grey chest hair, which is cool with me, too. And then the other day, he noticed--and felt the need to not only point it out to me, but insisted that I get a close up look--that he was getting a few greys down under. He seemed a little freaked out by it, but it didn't phase me at all.
> 
> That's what I say now. But I'm also 10 yrs younger than him, and I've never had a grey hair. When I start finding them on myself, my tune might change.


Which the funny thing, out of just about all the body's hair, pubes is the one spot that should only ever be seen by your SO. It is not like you are parading around a patch of grey pubes in public lol.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I agreed with all but three. What a lady does with her hair "down there" deremines how much oral attention she gets from me lol.

Women are hard on themselves unfortunately. This is why men continue to say that confidence in a woman is so sexy. Because the confident woman isn't constantly thinking about these things.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> I agreed with all but three. What a lady does with her hair "down there" deremines how much oral attention she gets from me lol.


Haha, my W pays much more attention to this now for that exact reason


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Which the funny thing, out of just about all the body's hair, pubes is the one spot that should only ever be seen by your SO. It is not like you are parading around a patch of grey pubes in public lol.


Actually, he's an exhibitionist, so I'm not the only one who sees them! However, I AM the only one who sees them up close, so he's got quite a while before the greys become noticeable to anyone but me


----------

